# Main > General Discussion >  Site Questions

## Feralspirit

I've been a member now for almost a month and a half. I'm still learning new things about this site (today I found the attatchments tab on the bottom of UserCP, tracks # of downloads, very cool). Anyway, I was wondering if there is some page or way to track reputation given out currently in place (similar to the rep recieved list seen by clicking User CP), and, as I didn't know where to find the info, or who to ask...

----------


## Ascension

I asked this once a long time ago and something about the software (vbulletin) does not let us be able to do that yet.  So for now all we can see is the rep we get.

----------

